# repairs to plastic bass hunter



## boogerred (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to repair a crack in one of the pontoons on a plastic bass hunter? (I think thats the name)


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jun 9, 2011)

My neighbor has one that he has patched up, i cant remeber what he uses, but it is something that you mix and apply with some sort of strip on it. I had one a couple years ago, and i put like silicon sealer in one area, but it was rarely in the water, unless i had a lot of weight on the back. i doubt that would work well if the crack is in the water. bass hunter does sell a repair kit for the boats though. may look into that. not sure of the price.


----------



## CAL (Jun 9, 2011)

How long is the crack?When repairing make sure you bore a small hole in each end of the crack to stop it from cracking further.I would think epoxy with a strip or two of fiberglass cloth would do the joy.That is if the place doesn't flex and crack again.A picture would be nice.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 10, 2011)

There's an epoxy glue that body shops use to repair cracks in urethane body panels (spoilers, air dams, etc).....that would likely work great. Problem is, it's about $60 for a 'kit'. That's a lot of money for a product you might only use 1/4 or less of.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 11, 2011)

Duct tape!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 11, 2011)

No problem use a plastic welder...I have one it comes with a Sauder iron kind of with a set of plastic rods.  It heats up and you put the rods in like an electric glue gun. You do need to bevel a V notch in the crack and then fill.  I purchased mine through the Mac tool Man years ago that came around to car dealers.  I have used it on many plastic items and with practice it works great.  I have tried epoxies but with no success.


----------



## Lightninrod (Jun 12, 2011)

I've done it several times using the epoxy fiberglass kit sold by Basshunterand it worked well.


----------

